# anybody



## JohnnyB (Oct 10, 2007)

ever feel like life is just going nowhere, you hate everything around you, and that you are just completely in the wrong place but you cant leave?
i have felt like that for the past two months and was wondering if anybody has any advice to help me out.


----------



## Grace (Oct 11, 2007)

Leave your goddamn parents' house. It's your life. Live it. 

Situations including feeling imprisoned or held back should only motivate you to take the necessary steps that will remove you from said situation. This may take a while, but at least you'll be envigorated. Start making plans. Stop doing drugs. Get laid, preferably by someone who cares about you. You'll start to feel better before you know it, and then make your move. 

And word to the wise, before the smartasses start in, don't vent too much about not being able to travel on these message boards. It's not group therapy, it's just a website.

I feel your pain, though. My obligations tying me to New Jersey are legal and binding.


----------



## ogre (Oct 11, 2007)

i know what you mean shit i gotta get the fuck outta here


----------



## kai (Oct 11, 2007)

if you don't like where you are, but are bound by some form of obligation left unmentioned, re-invent your perspective.Choose to feel good, find the strength to explore new options, make new friends etc. Or maybe you need to reflect on where your priorities are at. What are you obligated to, is it something that you have a choice over, does it do you any good, do you need to re-claim your own life? 

I agree with Widerstand about camping. Cities are all in all, an unhealthy environment for humans and non-humans alike to spend all their time in. Spend a couple weeks living in the forest, eating healthy food, moderating your consumption of intoxicants (because even pot and alcohol really bring down your mind's ability to function effectively), turning off the video games etc.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 11, 2007)

you first need to realize that whatever "reasons" you have for being stuck where you are, are all in your head. there is nothing actually PHYSICALLY stopping you from doing anything. all you're doing is chosing what limitations you will allow to prevent you from doing what you want to.

think of it as "social gnosis".


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2007)

being stuck in a place you don't like doesn't always have to suck, but for the most part it does.

even if I had the chance to leave right now I'm not sure where I'd go. THAT's PRETTY STUCK in my book. it's a mental thing mostly but it's just as real as anything.


----------



## JohnnyB (Oct 14, 2007)

i walked around denver for the whole night last night in the rain and i am feelin a lot better about where i am at.
thanks for the help and all the suggestions.
i think i am going to try the camping one later in the week.


----------



## Labea (Oct 15, 2007)

*JohnnyB wrote:*


> i walked around denver for the whole night last night in the rain and i am feelin a lot better about where i am at.
> thanks for the help and all the suggestions.
> i think i am going to try the camping one later in the week.



denver, huh? i was stuck there for nearly 3 weeks, and i hated it so much. but after REALLY being stuck in las vegas, i learned that places i have called 'shitty' really arnt that bad.

i know of alot of drop in centers in denver and maybe some other useful info, if your curious.


----------

